# M-School gives you a helmet to keep?



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I was searching for the world "helmet" over on M3post and I found some old threads from 2007 that seemed to suggest that participants of the M-school would actually receive a Snell rated helmet to keep... permanently. That seemed a bit odd to me, since I thought most schools just provided loaners, but I thought I'd double check before I run out to replace my Snell 95 one.


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

I've taken the 1-day M-School. We didn't even wear helmets so unless things have changed, I doubt they would give you one. Not sure if they wear helmets for the advanced M-School.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

R56MellowYellow said:


> I've taken the 1-day M-School. We didn't even wear helmets so unless things have changed, I doubt they would give you one. Not sure if they wear helmets for the advanced M-School.


My understanding from the other threads was that people wore helmets for the 2nd half of day 2. That's why I was especially surprised that they'd give you a helmet just for half a day.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

2-Day M School gets the helmet :thumbup:


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> 2-Day M School gets the helmet :thumbup:


To take home? SA 2005? If so, I'll hold off from replacing my SA 95 and wait for M-school...


----------



## Tabbie (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> 2-Day M School gets the helmet :thumbup:


Hey Jonathon.

Thanks for your help getting me sorted :thumbup:

Looks like I am slated for June 25th PCD and 26th and 27th M3 school - so far away 

Anyone got a photo of the helmet?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

CliffJumper said:


> To take home? SA 2005? If so, I'll hold off from replacing my SA 95 and wait for M-school...


Yes, to take home :thumbup:

I'm not sure on the rating, but will try to get that for you tomorrow.



turpiwa said:


> Hey Jonathon.
> 
> Thanks for your help getting me sorted :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome :thumbup:

I'll try to snap a picture tomorrow of the helmet.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow.. that's pretty cool! Imagine displaying that in your home as a reminder of your experience in M school! :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Attached are the pics. it is rated SNELL 2005


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Attached are the pics. it is rated SNELL 2005


 Excellent -thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> Attached are the pics. it is rated SNELL 2005


Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very cool hemlet!!


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

When do they contact you about the size? I'm scheduled for the May 28th 2-day school and haven't heard anything yet. I've got a big head, so figure they might need time to find one my size.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I like the old design better. Because, it matches my car.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

epbrown said:


> When do they contact you about the size? I'm scheduled for the May 28th 2-day school and haven't heard anything yet. I've got a big head, so figure they might need time to find one my size.


They will have you do a helmet fitting on day one of the 2 Day M School and then you'll get the helmet. You will not need to wear the helmet until day two.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> They will have you do a helmet fitting on day one of the 2 Day M School and then you'll get the helmet. You will not need to wear the helmet until day two.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## csg1600 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Much better looking helmet...*

...I did the 2 day M-school in Jan 2008 and the helmets we got were open face Snell-rated but plain silver colored. The new paint job is very nice. Very distinctive way to remind everyone that you spent some good times at Spartanburg. Wonder if I can send mine back to have it painted...would be a nice ad for BMW when I'm at the 'Ring next time...


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> Hey Jonathon.
> 
> Thanks for your help getting me sorted :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My g/f and I are scheduled for June 26/27. I look forward to meeting you. Any other members scheduled for the M School on those days? My g/f will probably also be asking you all about ED. 



I-Won-Today said:


> Attached are the pics. it is rated SNELL 2005


I thought it was just going to be a white helmet, I'm excited by that color design. I heard that all except a few sizes were out of stock? Have you gotten more.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

03BeastCharmer said:


> I heard that all except a few sizes were out of stock? Have you gotten more.


Just checked with the driving schools and they are still out of stock on most sizes. The company that provides us the helmets is running behind on our orders. We have to get the helmets from them and then ship them out to CA to be painted. I was told the painter is drop shipping the ones he finishes first to participants that didn't receive their helmets when they were here for the program.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> We have to get the helmets from them and then ship them out to CA to be painted. I was told the painter is drop shipping the ones he finishes first to participants that didn't receive their helmets when they were here for the program.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Great - I'm one of the ones that didn't get a helmet during the course. Out of 14 people, only 3 got helmets.


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

bump for a follow-up - my helmet arrived today (6-30), exactly one month after the class ended, which is quicker than they expected.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

The helmet is a beauty. I got mine on the day and christened it at College Station for Autocross practise last weekend. It is nice and stinky now  

Jonathon - I think when I come to do the Advanced next year you guys should send me back with a new set of tyres instead of a helmet!
I reckon I will be lucky to get the year out of these ones at this rate.
12 laps on the Ring, some decent driving up at Canyon whatsisname in SC/NC and then a ton of runs on the weekend and they don't look too great.

Can anyone tell me if the current M3 wheels fit the 2009 335?


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait to get my helmet... hopefully I got the right size! I was really indecisive, so hopefully I ended up with the right decision.

Also, Jonathan, you came by to sit with some members of my class when I was there a couple of weeks ago, but you were in the middle of a conversation. I turned around later, and you were gone! Sorry I missed out on my chance to meet you...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

CliffJumper said:


> Can't wait to get my helmet... hopefully I got the right size! I was really indecisive, so hopefully I ended up with the right decision.
> 
> Also, Jonathan, you came by to sit with some members of my class when I was there a couple of weeks ago, but you were in the middle of a conversation. I turned around later, and you were gone! Sorry I missed out on my chance to meet you...


Sorry we missed having a chance to meet. I delivered an M3 to the gentlman I was talking to the day before and wanting to make sure he was having a good time.

I hope you had a great time and enjoyed the school :thumbup:


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> The helmet is a beauty. I got mine on the day and christened it at College Station for Autocross practise last weekend. It is nice and stinky now
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the current M3 wheels fit the 2009 335?


Show off.... I'm still waiting for my helmet to show up. My DVD did arrive yesterday, but as I feared, it didn't record my drive in the M5. Watching the M3 drive was inlightening. Wasn't getting all the way out to the outside cone on "the man curve", or the decreasing trun at the bottom section after the cork screw.

I have seen pictures of people with M3 wheels on non-M E9x cars, so I think they will fit. Not sure how much different the offset would be.



CliffJumper said:


> Can't wait to get my helmet... hopefully I got the right size! I was really indecisive, so hopefully I ended up with the right decision.


CliffJumper - were you at June M School? Only know peoples real names from the school, not their different forum names.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

My M5 video was good but the M3 one is disappointing - the caamera pointing out the front is pointing to the ground so the only time I could see any further than 10 feet in front of the car is when it was getting a bootful and the front lifted!

I ended up getting a good deal on some second hand M6 lookalikes - 19's - so now need to decide which are going to be my track wheels. I've attached a photo with the new wheels.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

@turpiwa: is that a trunk lip in your second pic? the first pic doesn't have it, right?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

photohunts said:


> @turpiwa: is that a trunk lip in your second pic? the first pic doesn't have it, right?


Nope - no Trunk lip. The 09 does have a pretty pronounced trunk 'spoiler' at some angles though I think.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Show off.... I'm still waiting for my helmet to show up. My DVD did arrive yesterday, but as I feared, it didn't record my drive in the M5. Watching the M3 drive was inlightening. Wasn't getting all the way out to the outside cone on "the man curve", or the decreasing trun at the bottom section after the cork screw.
> 
> I have seen pictures of people with M3 wheels on non-M E9x cars, so I think they will fit. Not sure how much different the offset would be.
> 
> CliffJumper - were you at June M School? Only know peoples real names from the school, not their different forum names.


Hmm... I really hope my videos came out. I narrated most of my drives and have been looking forward to seeing the results! I was supposed to be at the June 25-26 school, but ended up having to postpone it to the July 10-11 class.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Any idea on when the helmets will be shipping :stickpoke
I was hoping to show it off at the next autox at the end of the month, and have it good and broken in to my head by Ofest


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not sure when they are expected. I would suggest calling the driving school number 888-345-4269 and they can find out for you. The other option would be to call Josh at the Performance Center gift shop 864-968-3019 and he could possibly find out.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Any idea on when the helmets will be shipping :stickpoke
> I was hoping to show it off at the next autox at the end of the month, and have it good and broken in to my head by Ofest


Hey Gerald

What AutoX you doing at the end of the month?


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> Hey Gerald
> 
> What AutoX you doing at the end of the month?


SCCA on August 30th. Skipped the last two events because of the heat, need to get back behind the wheel.


----------

